# Renegade Creation last night at Peter's Place



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw them last night (Saturday) and second of two nights at Peter's Place and WOW WOW WOW !!!!!! (thanks Hugh for the ticket !!!!!!)
The kinetic energy between these guys was unbelievable. 
First off Gary Novak is a dream drummer, so expressive and plays from the heart. What an engine to put behind these other three guys. Landau was a revelation. Tasteful, economical selection of notes, again heartfelt and emotional playing. Jimmy Haslip was a rock. Fantastic bottom end and enough groove to sink a battleship. Ford was Ford....as always, inspirational and jaw dropping. 
But the glue here is the songs. I bought the CD at the show and have listened to it several times already (including the 1hr 45 minute ride home) and I have to say, the songs are really good. No gratuitous wanking just great playing to support the song.

Here's a couple of shots from last night. Please excuse the graininess and softness of the shots, this was just a point and shoot and no flashing allowed and a very dimly lit venue.
Cheers
pete


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats quite the duo on [email protected]! Sounds like a great show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robben Ford is a hot player, any way you slice it. The thought of him having someone equally skilled to play off of is tantalizing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Great pics Pete. I would love to see these guys together. Landau is a genius. I see Robben had the ODS there, I assume Landau was playing through a Suhr OD100 rig? Lots of different guitars too... Robben playing Tele (cool), and a "The Gibson" SG (?), and even an Epiphone ( . Y . ) 

I'll have to order the CD. Thanks for the review.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I see Robben had the ODS there, I assume Landau was playing through a Suhr OD100 rig?


Landau was using a black Fender Blues Deville. He also had a BF Deluxe but it wasn't on. 

Yup, Ford.....$40,000 amp used










.......Landau......$800 amp used. 









They both sounded great. Ford was way louder and bigger but as far as an amp being a tool to express yourself and the get music out, they were equal. 
Which just goes to show you, it's the player baby.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Pedalboards......

Landau's.....









Ford's


----------

